# coffee gurus or coffee ******s?



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

http://prote.in/?/profiles/dunne-frankowski

"under the combined moniker of DunneFrankowski, the entrepreneurial duo are on a mission to redefine the way we approach and appreciate the humble coffee bean.

Clearly this is about a lot more than just delivering another perfectly-poured flat white. "DunneFrankowski," as they explain it, "is a creative coffee company that utilises café culture to bring subgenres of society together."

I am sure that are sincere and dedicated, but it is difficult to take anyone with a moustache like that seriously...

NOTE: I see the title of my post has been censored. The word removed begins with a W and rhymes with "hankers".


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

That has to be a fake moustash and glasses combo, right? Seriously?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I like the styling in that place though... those taps are an innovative way to present brew water. I wonder which water boiler they have under that counter.


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> That has to be a fake moustash and glasses combo, right? Seriously?


I'm sorry but I had to laugh - in fact my sides are still hurting. Only in London eh! You can't get that geeky in Norfolk


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nor Birmingham hahahah


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Actually even in London those types don't survive that far outside Shoreditch.

(You'd have to very brave or very foolish to wear that moustache anywhere else)


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Some nice kit and decor though as Mike says.....Nice to present coffee in an attractive way..Id be searching for hairs floating on the top of it tho


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Wonder how much they charge for a single espresso!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Protein?

I wouldn't dare have a macchiato there...just in case it isn't a splash of milk in my espresso...


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Charles Bronson or not, I'm assuming they are very good at what they do considering they're former Tapped n Packed guys and are hosting the UKBC South East Heats.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Well, ok, but let's just remember, they are just making cups of coffee for people....


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Expobarista said:


> Well, ok, but let's just remember, they are just making cups of coffee for people....


tick...tock...tick...tock... BOOM!


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

I'll reserve judgement until I go, but first impressions are that they look like something out of Nathan Barley.


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Gentlepersons. I'm surprised at you.

These gents look and dress no differently from plenty I might encounter on my way to favourite spots in Fitzrovia or on my way through Soho. The cafés I frequent could perfectly well choose to mock me as a rhymes-with-banker on entry, for surely my grey suit and American accent and middle years seem distinctly out of place and do not mark me as anybody likely to appreciate coffee as anything beyond it's-a-cup-of-joe-to-get-you-started-in-the-morning. But they accord me greetings and respect, and I am more than pleased to do likewise.

I'd much rather form my opinions based on that shot of espresso that closed the video - which looked wonderful to me - than on their sartorial style. And I hope they will judge me on how much I enjoy and appreciate it, rather than on my own appearance. I hope to have a chance to visit there sometime soon.

We are together to share our enjoyment of coffee. If that shared enjoyment brings together a diversity of people who might not meet otherwise but who have no reason not to get along, isn't that a good thing?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

ChiarasDad , I think it was just a bit of Friday fun. The coffee shop looks very cool, the coffee looks good and I suspect is top-notch.

But I seriously did think it was a spoof video at first ......


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

ChiarasDad said:


> Gentlepersons. I'm surprised at you....I'd much rather form my opinions based on that shot of espresso that closed the video - which looked wonderful to me - than on their sartorial style.


 Fair enough, and good luck to them.

It's not their look but the but the po-face tone of self-importance grates on me I'm afraid. I just want to shake them. Yes, you are just making coffee. It's a hot drink. I'm sure you do it very well, but it is just a drink.

I little bit of humour would not go amiss and the bullsh*t factor is way too high. Taking yourself as seriously as this is just not healthy.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

If their coffee is fine it will stand up on its own. Anything else is just bollocks


----------



## 20Eyes (Mar 16, 2011)

That's the thing about hipsters, they're so consumed with being hipsters that they lose sight of how everyone else views them. It's fine, but it's also slightly embarrassing. You find far more extreme versions of these guys in the States.


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

Obviously that's the edge that gets them noticed and becomes their 'brand'. As already said its the coffee that will speak for their prowess.

Why shouldn't we have a good belly laugh once in a while? It's contageous and good for you. I thoroughly enjoyed it as there is very little around these days to laugh at. Sometimes you have just got to lighten up a little and see the funny side of life too


----------



## wastedhours (Jan 2, 2012)

As someone mentioned Nathan Barley earlier, on a related note, this is quite funny -





 (NSFW)

I suppose it's a trademark. If a barista with a moustache you can set your watch by gives you a good cup of coffee you'll remember it. As for the "bring(ing) subgenres of society together" part, a noble aim, but smirk-inducing in the context.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

rodabod said:


> ....first impressions are that they look like something out of *Nathan Barley*.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

''Its well brown''


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

For more Barleyism have a look here:

http://beanherebeanthere.blogspot.com/2012/01/further-reading.html?m=1


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

...and another comment too from another 'anonymous'..... ; )


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Vic and Rob are the real deal. They know their way around a coffee machine better than a lot of people, and have a real passion about preparing and serving quality drinks.

They're not out of place at all in London. In fact you'd have a hard job picking them out of a line-up in Shoreditch, Hackney and other Eastern suburbs...

I've had plenty of their coffees and never sent one back.

Their new venue is a little out of the way and alternative - but only for the mainstream. It's perfectly suited to its surroundings.

You'll find Vic and Rob dressed like that 24/7. No fake moustaches - just bundles of personality.

They're hosting the UKBC South East Heat in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> ...and another comment too from another 'anonymous'..... ; )





> "Mein Kampf" by Winston Churchill


Hah! That cracked me up.


----------

